# Buying a new RZR, any good dealers



## Bryan24 (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm planning on buying a new RZR next month, planning on paying cash and wondering if theres any dealers that offer them off msrp. Planning on spending around 16,500 on one and want to make the most out of my money

Been looking at the new 900s, but wouldn't be against finding a new 2014 800s

Also been looking at the new Can Am XMR 1000

Too many options, would really like a Rzr 4 but it just seems alittle out of my budget


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

The cheapest in the Nation is Shoal Polaris in Alabama. I have referred many people there to a guy named Nate, I have his number if you need it. They will ship it to your door for $550. And you still save around 2-2500 over Texas prices.


----------



## Bryan24 (Aug 31, 2010)

Yea if you can pm me his number I'll give him a call tomorow


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Nate Cornelius 256.394.1838

Mention my name Joey from the fishing site. Good luck


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

*Polaris*

Can I ask why you guys like Polaris? I am thinking of getting a RZR myself


----------

